# Boxing Day sale at Gold Ocean 30% off



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

*Boxing Day Sale on Tropical Fish at Gold Ocean Aquarium with 30% off on regular price fish in Richmond Hill*

Thousands of tropical fish on sale at Gold Ocean Aquarium during boxing day including discus, guppies, mollies, goldfish, parrots, cichlids, angels and many more.

Featured special: (final price)
Pigeon Blood Discus 5" $40 
Small Discus 2" $10 (royal red,tangerine dream,blue turquoise and blue diamond) 
Clown Loach 2" $3.99. 3" $12.00 
Roseline Shark 2.5" $6.99, 
Tiger Fish 1" $5


























































We are located at 9005 Leslie St, Richmond Hill, ON L4B1G7

You can reach us at 905-763-7672


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Gold Ocean have really nice tiger datnoids

I just visited the store (Dec 24)

I couldn't wait for the boxing day sales and picked this little guy up!

ST look alike IT



Great looking fish @ the store!


----------

